

Ask HN: Startups working with Physics - jamesbrewer

What are some startups that use Physics in their work? I'm interested in Physics and I'd like to incorporate it into my career, but I'm not sure what companies will let me do this.
======
hsparikh
I am still building my product, but I will be using a lot of basic physics
(and science in general) for it. Please get in touch if you would like to hear
more.

~~~
jamesbrewer
Add your email to your profile and I'll make sure to shoot you a message.

